# Alley Scales



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm looking for livestock scales for alley ways. Portability is ideal so I can use on other farms. I want the best bang for the buck whether it is pre kit or a combination of manufacturers. Need the DRO, load bars, and floor. Don't need tag identifiers or anything fancy since I'm fine with penciling in my spreadsheet.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We bought a Triner livestock scale from this outfit. I liked the stainless cables and Triner has been in the scale biz since 1879. We had a nice aluminum platform that was a ramp in a big U-Haul moving truck. Still building the cattle facility so installation won't be for a bit.

http://www.floorscalesdirect.com

I will add that we were very surprised at the quality, heavy stainless box and overall finish. It isn't china plastic crap for sure!


----------



## Galloway Beef (Dec 13, 2015)

We use the Tru-Test eziweigh 5 system along with their platform.

We like it. Simple, no frills. Battery lasts a long time. My only criticism is the the platform is flat with no side walls. Really have to keep a close eye to make sure a foot doesn't slide off to the side.

http://www.cattlescales.com/scale-indicators/eziweigh5-system


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

What's the overall width of the platform, Galloway?


----------



## Galloway Beef (Dec 13, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> What's the overall width of the platform, Galloway?


24" wide

(Length is 87.5" long, which has worked fine, even for bulls.)


----------



## valleyfarmsupply (Mar 14, 2015)

We like both Trutest and Gallagher scales. we sell and service both brands. We have a a great deal on the basic system here. Gallagherelectricfencing.com

http://gallagherelectricfencing.com/collections/o-gallagher-livestock-scales/products/gallagher-210-scale-package-free-usa-shipping

$1699 for everything and free shipping!


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Used gallagher here this year. 610 with rfid reader. It worked well.


----------

